# Why does my puppy eat poo - and cat poo??



## xXHoneybunchesXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Tinkerbelle's been acting disgusting - she's supposed to be a princess!
She's a 20 week old Yorkie, a bit on the small side, and her diet consists of two small meals a day - Burns puppy biscuits mixed with Own-Brand meat (a little of it). She's fussy with biscuits on their own.

She goes in the cat litter tray and eats their poo. They are house cats as they haven't been spayed yet. And she will eat her own poo if I'm not quick enough to stop her. WHY!!!!!!!!

XxX


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I posted a thread about this.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/12229-eating-poo.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

i would say that puppies should be on 4 small meals a day until they are 6 months.. and then 3 until they are 1 year.. and then 2 from then on..
ive never hurd of burns? is it good quality? there could be some things her diet needs that isnt in the food


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

Gundoggal said:


> ive never hurd of burns? is it good quality? there could be some things her diet needs that isnt in the food


What rock have you been hiding under?  Burns is good quality but has too low meat content for my liking, some dogs really don't get on with it.


----------



## xXHoneybunchesXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Tink was originally on 4 small meals then three so on, but as tiny as the meals were, she just didn't seem interested in Meal #2 & 3, and she seems to be coping fine at the minute. She loves kissing me but there's no bloomin way she is gonna be doing that right now!! xXx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

your just gonna have to put the litter tray somewhere high up so the cat can get to it and not the dog
(sorry if this sounds patronising, youve probably thought of it yourself)


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> I posted a thread about this.
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/12229-eating-poo.html


Like Sophie said, you should take a look at her thread as she recently made a thread about dogs eating poo! 

Some dogs do eat their own poo, and "others" poo too...


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeh I Think Its Quite Normal , Jasper Likes Eating Horse Poop When I Take Him To The Stables Heh  . But He Dosent Eat Cat Poop Or His Own Poop Wierd Huh .. Anyway Good Luck With Your Pup ! x


----------



## Rosikus (Aug 10, 2008)

Toby doesn't eat cat poop or his own poop. But the last few days he's become VERY interested in bird poop.

I guess it's just normal haha.


----------



## Bulldoglover (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi there,

Have you got you pup sorted? 

My friends pup did the same and was told to feed it pineapple and it worked. She stopped eating it. Its something to do with the scent it leaves in their poop which must stink and so they dont want to eat it anymore! Urgh!

Ive give that a try.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I was always told if a dog eats its own poo its because its missing some vitamins and minerals in its diet, cat poo on the other hand is a delacasie (?) in dog world eeeewwww 
I would reconsider the meat your giving the pup though x


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Put the hottest chilli sauce on your cats dump. That will stop pup eating the little sh!tes.

Alternatively you could clean ur cats dump up b4 yorkie gets there.

HTH


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I was always told if a dog eats its own poo its because its missing some vitamins and minerals in its diet,


That's not always true, some dogs just have very strange taste! 

Rabbit droppings are a delicasy too!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> That's not always true, some dogs just have very strange taste!
> 
> Rabbit droppings are a delicasy too!


Rabbit droppings are probably purer than a tesco value sausage roll


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

What about horse poop ? like is Jasper eating horse poop because he is missing some vitamins or minerals ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> What about horse poop ? like is Jasper eating horse poop because he is missing some vitamins or minerals ?


Horse poop is yummy too, didn't you know?


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Horse poop is yummy too, didn't you know?


lol , nope I didnt know , strangely enough I have never tried it


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

if u eat sausages the chances r ur eating **** inadvertently. not to mention scrotum and anal skin


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont eat sausages  or any meat , fish or chicken ..


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> lol , nope I didnt know , strangely enough I have never tried it


Really? You're missing out!


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> if u eat sausages the chances r ur eating **** inadvertently. not to mention scrotum and anal skin


Mmmm anal skin!!!  Yum!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Mmmm anal skin!!!  Yum!!


it really is rather tasty if a bit chewy


----------



## annax (Sep 21, 2008)

To be honest i wouldnt worry about a very young pup eating its poo because as a puppy they try to eat everything and anything anyway, they are like baby humans learning!!
mine started eating his poo if i wasnt quick enough to pick it up (hes 9 1/2 wks old) but now when hes done a poo he looks at me then i pick it up!
but god, id not let his tounge near me!!! haha!
if it was happening to an older dog id want to stop it asap, i dont think its the hardest bad habit to stop!


----------



## ringses (Sep 10, 2008)

JasperCarrot said:


> What about horse poop ? like is Jasper eating horse poop because he is missing some vitamins or minerals ?


Mine does this and I'm pretty sure it's because of the high grass content, grass helps their digestion. He has never eaten any other poop just from the horses or cows. They quite often eat grass if they have a tummy ache and so poo from a horse that is feed primarily on grass is basically just a huge clump of partly digested grass, he can't get enough of the stuff and he is healthy and it has never done him any harm.


----------



## daniellechua (Jan 17, 2008)

It is very common for puppies or dogs to eat their poo. It might be irrelevant to human but for dogs, poo might be something interesting to them. What is so interesting about POO that let your dog enjoy it so much? Let me share with you what I know. But eating poo is popular among puppies. So do not worry if your puppies or dogs are having these problems and there is a solution for it.

Why your dogs are eating POO?

Puppies or dogs might be hungry and end up eating their poo. The food you are feeding them does not contain sufficient nutrients to support them this make them feel hungry and end up eating poo. Try switching your dog diet to premium food type might be helping in this case and also enhance dog health.

Eating poo will be a housekeeping method for your dog. If your dogs are close in the crate or kennel, when they poo it will mess up their area. So they might eat the poo in order to clean it. One of your dog housekeeping solutions!

The physical appearance of the poo is interesting and nice to them so they are trying to have it. The taste of the poo is nice to dogs are the poo is warm and moisture. It is attractive to your dog!

Your dog might be eating the poo in order to cover up the mistake that had been done. To cover or close up the mistakes they did. Dog understand that if he **** at the living room, he will get scold by his owners, so if he eats up what he **** then he will not get scold by owners. So eating poo to cover the mistake they did!

Dog that feel neglected, stress, worry, anxious, lonely will end up eating their own poo too. When dog feel miserable they will do odd things to grab his owner attention. So, eating poo is the common things!

Smart dog always follow what his master did! Whenever he saw his master clean up his poo, he is doing the same as his master eating up his poo. He is actually imitating your action!

Some dogs eating poo because of habits. Habits or behavior that develops when they are young or they might be learning from their peers.

Eating poo will affect your dog health? Poo contain some minerals that do not exist in dog foods, so eating poo will be helping in your dog health. But, in the opposite way, there are parasites and worms that exist in poo which will absorb the entire nutrient that had been eaten by your dog.

Danielle Chua
DOG CARE SCHOOL


----------

